# self storage bid



## cjasonbr (Nov 18, 2005)

I've been contacted by a guy that owns a self storage. I don;t have experience plowing these sort of commercial properties, nor do i have experience in bidding them. What are some factors i should be considering? One thing i thought might make it a PIA was the fact that i don;t have a V plow, i have two straight 8 footers.Do places such as this usually want salt also?
I wish i could post satalite pic but they just built it this year, so i don't think it would show up.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=36609

Read this might help you.


----------



## troy28282 (Sep 26, 2002)

My company has submitted bids for a couple storage unit complexes over the last couple years. One thing I have to say is don't sell your self short, they are a pain. The biggest pain is you have to carry all the snow and pile at the end because you can't windrow against the doors. If I were you, I would get something to help carry more snow. You might want to look in to having a loader with a push box come in or look into pro-wings for you existing plows.

Salting just depends on the owner and how much money they want to spend. Most don't on a regular basis because owners are cheap.


----------



## cjasonbr (Nov 18, 2005)

Thanks for the quick reply's guys! I did search for 'self storage' but nothing really came up..... I called the fellow and found out that the whole lot is gravel!!! WTF!?

Well anyways, it's not a big place. He gave me the impression that there is plenty of room to stack snow

I don't know if this is even going to be worth it... Geeeeesh...

Thanks again!


----------



## troy28282 (Sep 26, 2002)

Gravel lots are a pain. If it were me, I'd walk away and not look back. Not worth my time.


----------



## cjasonbr (Nov 18, 2005)

I wish i had that luxery. As it is i have 2 trucks and not 1 full route.


----------



## kipcom (Feb 3, 2001)

Self storage places = PITA !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

cjasonbr said:


> I wish i had that luxery. As it is i have 2 trucks and not 1 full route.


Sub one truck out. I refuse to do self storage places, or gravel lots. You need a protech snow pusher on a skid to plow them efficienty. And gravel is just a *****, plus is sands off all the paint on your snow plow.


----------



## troy28282 (Sep 26, 2002)

You dont have to take on every lot that you bid. But if thats what you what, fine. If you want to keep your trucks running, sub out one and couple hours on the other. I've got 1 truck (other on order) but only have work for one. The other is going to do some driveway but then run for a buddy of mine doing his lots. Best of both worlds, you have a backup truck and still make some good money while you are making money doing your own money. Just my opinion


----------



## glenspot (Aug 11, 2004)

Storage units are a PITA, but if you are looking for your first full route...bid it.

When you are first starting out, you can't be TOO picky about what you will or won't take. Once you have a couple of full routes, you will be in a better position to turn away work, but I wouldn't think that you should do it now.

The biggest problem with storage units, I find is the doors. You need to do one pass about 10 feet away from the doors to open up some room for the pass closest to the doors. Even then be very carefull of the snow coming off the top of your plow. Sometimes these places have doors that are VERY weak. If snow falls off the high angle of your plow it could knock the doors off their tracks, and then you'd have to call the owner....emberassing situation to be in.

They're also hard because there really is very difficult to get snow where you want it. You end up pushing the same snow 2 or 3 times to finally be able to put it where you want it. PITA.

Lastly, gravel is a pain. But use shoes, and don't be too worried about leaving a layer of snow on the ground. I don't know if the ground freezes where you are...but if not...always use your shoes on gravel. If it freezes good, then you can take your shoes off once its frozen.

And the biggest PITA, in my opinion is that it will take you longer than what you will be capable of charging. The storage units I plow take well over an hour. I could plow a half dozen residentials in that time, and make more money. But if you some work is better than NO work. 

Positives....

If there is lettering on your truck, people will see you plowing, and you will increase your credibility.

Maybe this guy has other properties, and you can eventually get more business.


Hope this helps.


----------



## cjasonbr (Nov 18, 2005)

Thank you all for your replies. I sincerely appreciate the help. - Jason


----------

